

Show HN: Automatically adjust monitor color temp with hardware. - tdicola
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yWbRG5oXVYE

======
tdicola
Here's a neat project I made to automatically adjust your monitor color
temperature based on ambient light. Think of it like a hardware-based version
of f.lux; instead of guessing the color temp in your room based on location,
time of day, etc. this actually measures it with a small I2C light sensor.
Check out the guide I wrote on it for Adafruit's learning system to see the
details: [http://learn.adafruit.com/automatic-monitor-color-
temperatur...](http://learn.adafruit.com/automatic-monitor-color-temperature-
adjustment/overview) You can also find the code here:
[https://github.com/tdicola/AutoColorTemp](https://github.com/tdicola/AutoColorTemp)

